

ArduSat - Your Arduino Experiment in Space - supercopter
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/575960623/ardusat-your-arduino-experiment-in-space

======
supercopter
ArduSat is a Kickstarter project that will put an Arduino-based satellite up
for rent to run your own experiments (or even your own code) in Space.

Crowdfunding + OpenSource hardware + Shared usage via rental = Democratization
of Space!

